# Herniated Disc, need advice



## gregorio (Sep 19, 2004)

I had been having some pain in my left buttock for several months and got an MRI that showed a herniated disc L5,S1. The Physiatrist diagnosed me with sciatica and reccomended an epdidural for the pain along with physical therapy. I recieved the epidural and have been in PT for two weeks.

The strange thing about my pain was it didn't hurt when I rode unless I was really pushing it on long rides and then not much at all. The most pain primarily was in the morning when I woke and after sitting for a while, like at my desk or in a car. I don't have a desk job but have been at my desk more lately because of the weather.

I was told by my Physiatrist if it didn't hurt to ride I could ride but just don't lift anything heavy. The Physical Therapist said pretty mush the same thing, if it didn't hurt to ride it was "probably o.k". So I have been riding my road bike, 20 to 30 miles three times a week with rolling terrain and short hills. I feel good while riding.

After the epidural and physical therapy I seem to be getting worse. The pain in the morning when I get out of bed is very intense and lasts for over an hour. After about an hour the pain subsides and then only really bothers me when I sit for a time during the day, or bend the wrong way. The pain then comes back around 7 or 8 o'clock at night. I also have a tingling pins and needles feeling in my leg down to my foot at infrequent times during the day, this did not start until after the epidural.

I seem to feel a little better when I ride mentally and physically, but for now I have not ridden in over a week and seem to be the same if not worse. I thought that riding might be interfering with getting better.

Has anyone else experienced a similar condition? What did you do to recover and how did you recover? Is continuing to ride helping or hurting?

Thank you for any comments or advice.


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

I think if you do a search for herniated disc on this site you'll find a fair amount of previous discussion.

I went through a very similar type of experience. Herniated L3-4, L4-5, and L5-S1. The most important thing to do is to break the cycle of trauma. I don't have any experience with an epidural, but I would assume that it could be masking some pain? I would go ahead and get off the bike for a couple of weeks. Spend as little time sitting as you possibly can and get up frequently to walk around. Walking is really good...lots of time walking. 

Otherwise, stick with the PT, but ultimately you have to kind of "walk on eggshells" with this thing for a while. Get the inflammation down and let it heal before you get back on the bike. I tried to rush things and it turned into a good 6 months of getting slightly better and then significantly worse.


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

For many people most of their pain from a herniated disc is due to inflammation and reflexive muscle spasm. So I'm not surprised that the pain increased some with the PT. That's why they give you the epidural, to decrease the inflammation and allow you to do the PT with less pain. If that isn't the case, then you are one of the unlucky ones, where the epidural did not work. Sorry for that news. But all is not lost.

First of all, you need to accept the fact that disc herniations take a long time to heal, and you won't feel awesome for close to a year. That doesn't mean you will feel like this for that long, but it takes a while for the tisses to heal really nice. This is due to the nature of disc material and the low blood supply discs have. 

Secondly, unless the PT is doing traction, you may not get the good result you are looking for. Traction for disc herniations does wonders, and a dynamic traction, like Flexion/Distraction or decompression is best. This type takes into account that the traction may cause muscle spasm, and adjusts accordingly.

The last thing I have to add is about your riding. Riding your mtb may not be causing you pain now. However, lord help you if you crash. So I would take ebaker's advice and take some time off. Until the muscles are no longer gaurding the area, and the disc materal is healed enough to take a mild fall. Then you can ride and avoid the large jumps. Make sure the doc knows what kind of riding you are talking about. He might think you're just doing a gravel trail.


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm still recovering from a herniation diagnosed last summer. The symptoms are much like yours. The severe pain is gone now but my back constantly reminds me it is not alright. During bad days I found swimming, walking and inversion to be the best remedies for the pain. Now I do daily core exercises to keep it under control. I took 5 months off my bike and I think it did help the tissues to heal up even though I usually feel better after riding.


----------



## dauber76 (Feb 23, 2006)

Herniated L4-5 and L5-S1. Surgeries in Sept 06 and January 09. Still in recovery mode after surgery #2. 

Epidurals are only short term fixes. Occasionally they will reduce the inflammation and your disk will naturally recede back to "normal", but like others said, it will just temporarily reduce pain levels. 

There are many diagnosis and treatment methods for herniated disks. What works for one person might make things worse for another. One of the few generally accepted treatment options is to strengthen your core. If your pain level permits it, do plenty of core excercises, not just sit-ups or crunches. 

Take your time in recovery and get second opinions if you feel at all uncomfortable or unsure of your diagnosis or treatment. 

Back pain is a *****.


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

According to S. McGill sit ups is a particularly bad exercise for troubled backs which I find to be consistent with my observations. According to him core conditioning exercises should be chosen wisely so that they do not create an excessive compression force on the spine. In particular, disk herniations do not go well with exercises that impose load at the ends of spine range of motion.


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

Agreed. Everyone hears "strengthen core" and thinks "sit-ups". I would highly suggest planks and side planks as an alternative. There are plenty of other good exercises as well, but, in my opinion, those should be at the center of a core strengthening routine, especially for someone with back problems, especially for someone who rides. Remember, the function of the core is to form a stable platform...not to create motion and so your training should reflect this.


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

ebarker9 said:


> Agreed. Everyone hears "strengthen core" and thinks "sit-ups". I would highly suggest planks and side planks as an alternative. There are plenty of other good exercises as well, but, in my opinion, those should be at the center of a core strengthening routine, especially for someone with back problems, especially for someone who rides. Remember, the function of the core is to form a stable platform...not to create motion and so your training should reflect this.


Yup, planks do work really well for me. If I don't do a set in the morning it is pretty much a given I'll have a bad day with my back.


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

Valdemar said:


> Yup, planks do work really well for me. If I don't do a set in the morning it is pretty much a given I'll have a bad day with my back.


Wow. I usually do them post-work, with just a little loosening up stuff in the morning.

What does a "set" consist of for you? I saw one recommendation that nobody should be doing a strength training routine until they can do 3 minute planks and a couple of other things. 3 minutes is...a long time. I'll do 2 sets of 2 minutes or 3 sets of 1.5 minutes, but even that is brutal.


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

ebarker9 said:


> Wow. I usually do them post-work, with just a little loosening up stuff in the morning.
> 
> What does a "set" consist of for you? I saw one recommendation that nobody should be doing a strength training routine until they can do 3 minute planks and a couple of other things. 3 minutes is...a long time. I'll do 2 sets of 2 minutes or 3 sets of 1.5 minutes, but even that is brutal.


When I say morning it is 40-60 mins after waking up, before that I'm usually too stiff to do anything safely. I start with a short careful cat-camel with 10 repetitions max to loosen up the spine, continuing with leg raises from the same position, and finally planks, my set is something like side-straight-side-straight-side-straight-side, hold 30 seconds in each position, so it is not as strenuous as yours but enough to get muscle activated for the rest of the day. The whole thing takes 10min max but makes a big difference, to me anyway.


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

Valdemar said:


> When I say morning it is 40-60 mins after waking up, before that I'm usually too stiff to do anything safely. I start with a short careful cat-camel with 10 repetitions max to loosen up the spine, continuing with leg raises from the same position, and finally planks, my set is something like side-straight-side-straight-side-straight-side, hold 30 seconds in each position, so it is not as strenuous as yours but enough to get muscle activated for the rest of the day. The whole thing takes 10min max but makes a big difference, to me anyway.


That makes a lot of sense to me. Like you, I'm much too stiff to do anything when I first wake up. I like the idea of getting the muscles activated for the day. The idea of getting up even 40 minutes before leaving for work though...awful!


----------



## cottonball (Sep 5, 2004)

*Bad disc*

I was hurting from before New years. 2 weeks ago it really started to hurt. Had a mri last week and have a herniated disc. I see another doc next week and think the shots will be the next fix. I am interested in what exercises I can do and how long it will take to heal. Are the shots only to mask the pain? What are the plank exersise talk about above. Is riding my mtb in rough rocky grounds out of the question for the summer? Thanks


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

There are no definite answers to your questions. I'm not a doctor but I'd only do the shots if the pain is very severe, e.g. unable to walk. There are different types shots, some are to block the pain, others are for reducing inflammation (steroids). Perhaps they can give you both at the same time but oral NSAIDs should be tried first. As for exercises I'd also wait until the pain is more or less under control. Google for "side plank exercise", there will be plenty of hits. Try inversion for temporary pain relief, there are many reports on positive effects, my case including. Healing duration is of course individual. Literature suggests that about 40% of disk herniations will heal by themselves in ~2 months frame with proper care, the remaining 60% is unclear, and chronic cases are not unheard of. In my case it took me about a year to get to a mostly ok shape with mild sciatic symptoms. As for riding rocky grounds you will have to see for yourself, definitely get a FS bike if not yet done so.


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

Valdemar said:


> There are no definite answers to your questions. I'm not a doctor but I'd only do the shots if the pain is very severe, e.g. unable to walk. There are different types shots, some are to block the pain, others are for reducing inflammation (steroids). Perhaps they can give you both at the same time but oral NSAIDs should be tried first. As for exercises I'd also wait until the pain is more or less under control. Google for "side plank exercise", there will be plenty of hits. Try inversion for temporary pain relief, there are many reports on positive effects, my case including. Healing duration is of course individual. Literature suggests that about 40% of disk herniations will heal by themselves in ~2 months frame with proper care, the remaining 60% is unclear, and chronic cases are not unheard of. In my case it took me about a year to get to a mostly ok shape with mild sciatic symptoms. As for riding rocky grounds you will have to see for yourself, definitely get a FS bike if not yet done so.


The sounds about what I would suggest and what my recovery process was like. It's been about 2 years now since my initial injury and it's still something that I have to manage every day. That's not to say that it's painful every day...most of the time it's fine, but it's something you always have to manage with posture, stretching, and strengthening exercises.

Planks are an exercise that resemble push-ups, but you are placing your weight on your elbows and forearms rather than your hands. You want to keep your midsection stable and your entire body parallel to the ground. There's probably a lot of information out there on exactly what to focus on with this exercise, but you want to make sure that your symptoms are well under control before attempting, because you don't want to aggravate things further. Your doctor and/or physical therapist should be able to help with that.

As far as significant riding this summer...hard to say. Wait until you feel you're ready and then give it another couple of weeks. I will say that rocky trails weren't any worse than anything else. Sustained climbing and staying in the same position seems to be the hardest for me.


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

ebarker9 said:


> As far as significant riding this summer...hard to say. Wait until you feel you're ready and then give it another couple of weeks. I will say that rocky trails weren't any worse than anything else. Sustained climbing and staying in the same position seems to be the hardest for me.


+1. In fact rocky terrain implies keeping your butt off the saddle and moving around which I find less stressful for my troubled back than staying seated in the same position for long time.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

I herniated a disc a couple of years ago, so badly that I had to work standing up for several weeks, watch TV lying on the floor, and some days couldn't walk.

I managed the pain with Advil and beer. I'm not kidding about the beer. It worked wonders as a muscle relaxant. Just one or two made all the difference.

It was a big day when I could finally come off the Advil. 

I'm still on the beer. Don't want to chance anything.

Seriously, though, riding turned out to be a lifesaver. I agree that trails that force you to stand may actually be better for your back... I've certainly never had a problem with my back riding tech stuff, anyway.

I did change my riding position, and went to wide riser handlebars, which I actually like better anyway. The open-shoulder position is MUCH better for your back. As soon as you feel your shoulders rounding, you're in trouble.

The only issue I've had has been on long singlespeed rides where I've been doing a lot of climbing. This can start my back cramping. I have occasional foot cramps but nothing that stops me riding for more than a couple of minutes. 

The most annoying thing is that when I fall off, I inevitably have a severe foot cramp, which makes spills more painful than they need to be.

Overall I'm riding harder and better than I did before the herniation. 

I even got onto a road bike this week, which I thought would be much too hard on my back, but with some tweaking of the position it was fine.

Straight back in everything you do. That's really the key.


----------



## chuckred (Apr 27, 2007)

*Based on experience from my mother and wife*

My mother has had several and my wife just had one. Both have had excellent results from the minimally invasive surgery that is now available.

My wife had symptoms similar to what you described - constant nagging pain down the leg. She tried all of the usual non-surgical approaches, and finally went for the surgery. She woke up with all of the pain (except for the surgical pain of course) GONE. Instant relief.

The downside of course is the 6 weeks of no "lifting, twisting or bending"...

I'm not advocating moving to surgery without trying everything else, but just saying if you're the right candidate, it can work.


----------



## gatordog (Dec 26, 2008)

Do what you must to save your back........... get second, third and fourth opinions if you don't feel right

I had surgery after gutting it out at the ripe old age of 26 thinking there was nothing wrong and finally after not being able to push in the clutch of my car or walk properly went in and had "emergency" lumbar discectomy the next morning.

I feel great as does my back MOST days but riding is only one thing that will now and again bother it even Hmm.... 13 years (yeah I am old now I guess) later.

Take very good care of your back regardless and take it serious. It hurts and will lay you flat out for months, forget about weeks if not treated as a real problem.

My usual worthless 2cents probably but Good Luck


----------



## cottonball (Sep 5, 2004)

*Disc Decompression Therapy*

It's now been a month since the really bad pain started in my left leg. The docs do seem to try out other methods first. I have been to a Pain Managment doctor and was in for my second visit for Axial Spinal Disc Decompression Therapy. Tracion for the lower back. Then a crack and push on the table. I really hope this helps out. Anyone else have this done to them?


----------



## trail_junkie (Jul 12, 2007)

I go in tomorrow morning for surgery, same place L5/S1. Evidently the worst place to do surgery on a herniated disk according to the surgeon. He has to drill through some bone to get to the disk; maybe I should ask if he can drill a few extra holes to lighten me up a little.:thumbsup:


----------



## Flatty (Apr 30, 2009)

Being a past high school wrestler, and now a wrestling coach where I teach, I tend to hurt myself quite a bit. I herniated C4-5 and C6-7 in my cervical (neck) area about 5 years ago. I lived iwith the intense pain for about 1 year, and the went in to get an opinion. I am now on Dr #7 who finally explained what is going on with my back. I havea few pieces of advice:

1. Get off the painkillers as soon as you can, or mange them at least. Liver damage and deppendency will be the least of your worries. 
2. Do the frigging exercises the dr tells you to do
3. Get the surgery if you are feeling tingling in your extremeties (This is a sign of nerve damage)
4. Ride when you can, but make sure you take breaks periodically.

Take care of the back and it will take care of you. I never get the surgery and take a painpill from time to time. I continue coaching wrestling (which means I actually wrestle with the kids). I bike when I can (commute on my downhill bike). I just now know I have to take an extra 1/2 hour in the morning getting out of bed.

Good luck
Dima


----------



## clutch_08 (May 5, 2009)

i had that same pain around jan of 2008. its been over a year and my back still reminds me that its still messed up. i went to theapy also. and my foot feels tinggly after sitting for a while. i cant play sports. i some times wonder if it will ever heal completly im only 19 years old. it suck


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

clutch_08 said:


> i had that same pain around jan of 2008. its been over a year and my back still reminds me that its still messed up. i went to theapy also. and my foot feels tinggly after sitting for a while. i cant play sports. i some times wonder if it will ever heal completly im only 19 years old. it suck


Give it more time to heal. The bad news is that likely your back will be susceptible to this kind of troubles in the future, but with proper care and exercises it shouldn't bother you much. I also find lately that a simple good night's sleep makes me feel better the next day, which makes me think that rest is very important for recovery.


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

Valdemar said:


> Give it more time to heal. The bad news is that likely your back will be susceptible to this kind of troubles in the future, but with proper care and exercises it shouldn't bother you much. I also find lately that a simple good night's sleep makes me feel better the next day, which makes me think that rest is very important for recovery.


It took me a year to where I didn't feel like the herniated discs were restricting me. As you said, it definitely takes time, but it will heal...don't push it.


----------



## sasquatch2 (Jun 28, 2004)

my L1/L2 disc is still blown out after 4 years, never really healed. If I lift heavies or try to ride single speed hardtails, the pain comes back. I've learned what not to do pretty well by now, what I need to learn is the importance of regular core exercises. The docs and PT's told me to do them but the only exercise I do that holds my ADD attention span is riding! Oddly enough that is an activity that tends not to make it worse, I think it's because of the adrenaline reducing the swelling/pain sensation.

PS- I just broke my collerbone, guess I'm just a KLUTZ.

PPS- Has anyone else here contemplated quitting the 2 wheeled world because of their injuries, then said "F that", then doubted their sanity/commitment to their family???

good luck dudes!


----------



## Jon44 (May 27, 2009)

*PRP; McGill and Boyle for Core*

One thing you may wish to look into to possibly speed recovery is "Platelet Rich Plasma," (PRP) which is a trendy new soft tissue treatment that people are starting to use on spinal discs (they isolate the growth factors from your own blood and then inject into the disc).

I'd second a previous poster's referral to Stuart McGill who has done great work in debunking a lot the mis-informed conventional wisdom about core work (see his "High Performance Back" book). I've also found Michael Boyle's book and videos helpful--he basically synthesizes and makes practical ideas from people like McGill.

That said, I've been wondering myself the effects of Mtn. Biking on my spine, also. You are essentially in a flexed, seated position with a lot of vibration--two conditions McGill says increase risk of herniation. On the other hand, you move around a lot and avoid a static posture, which is good. I'd be curious if there are any studies out there....


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

You don't have to be in a flexed position on an MTB. A flat back is perfectly achievable using moderate riser bars. To find a good position, have a physio tape your back and then do a bike fitting.


----------



## Jon44 (May 27, 2009)

pinkheadedbug said:


> A flat back is perfectly achievable using moderate riser bars.


Risers are new to me, but I like the way they look. Which would you judge to be the bigger contributor to spine health: retrofitting an old hardtail bike with risers, or getting a new full-suspension bike.


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

Jon44 said:


> That said, I've been wondering myself the effects of Mtn. Biking on my spine, also. You are essentially in a flexed, seated position with a lot of vibration--two conditions McGill says increase risk of herniation. On the other hand, you move around a lot and avoid a static posture, which is good. I'd be curious if there are any studies out there....


Exactly my question. Somehow most report pain relief after riding, I'd like to better understand why it happens and if cycling has any healing effect long term. On the other hand I do think that my condition was aggravated by single-speed riding which I tried to get into just around the time my back failed on me. I got stronger because of it but likely my back could not keep up with the load.


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

Jon44 said:


> Risers are new to me, but I like the way they look. Which would you judge to be the bigger contributor to spine health: retrofitting an old hardtail bike with risers, or getting a new full-suspension bike.


I had to do both, sort of. I softened my rear suspension and I got a steerer tube extender. I'm 6'4" and risers were not enough to compensate for that. You can also use a stem with a steeper angle, or get a new fork and don't cut the steerer tube (mine was cut). Softer suspension does really help to minimize tissue stress, so a full-suspension bike is not a very bad idea at all.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

Jon44 said:


> Risers are new to me, but I like the way they look. Which would you judge to be the bigger contributor to spine health: retrofitting an old hardtail bike with risers, or getting a new full-suspension bike.


I have no problems on a hardtail (SIR9 singlespeed) with risers. I have a FS too but there's not a lot of difference in terms of my back.

I think a wide bar also helps.


----------



## Mojo Man (Sep 1, 2007)

Valdemar said:


> I had to do both, sort of. I softened my rear suspension and I got a steerer tube extender. I'm 6'4" and risers were not enough to compensate for that. You can also use a stem with a steeper angle, or get a new fork and don't cut the steerer tube (mine was cut). Softer suspension does really help to minimize tissue stress, so a full-suspension bike is not a very bad idea at all.


Speaking of raising the bars, where is you bar height in comparison to your seat?

David


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

You can see my set-up here.


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

Mojo Man said:


> Speaking of raising the bars, where is you bar height in comparison to your seat?
> 
> David


They are about level . Wondering if a 29er would help to avoid the ridiculously long steerer tube.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

When I herniated my back I had both a 29" hard tail and a 26" FS bike. I found that afterwards the 26" FS bike was hell on my back, so I swapped it out for the Niner pictured above and have not had any problems at all since.


----------



## Mojo Man (Sep 1, 2007)

pinkheadedbug said:


> When I herniated my back I had both a 29" hard tail and a 26" FS bike. I found that afterwards the 26" FS bike was hell on my back, so I swapped it out for the Niner pictured above and have not had any problems at all since.


When you ride are you conscous of the position of your back? I've heard you want to try and keep it straight rather than in a flexed or arched position. My back seems to tighten up and can be irritating when I hammer or do steep up hills. My bars are even with my seat also. Don't think I have any herniation problems and I stretch and core train every day. Don't know what else that I can do.

David


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't think it's possible to monitor your back position consciously while MTBing. If I feel myself stiffening up I will try to ride with a flatter back, but really it's all about getting the right bike and the right cockpit.

The thing that kills me is trying to spin up a steep hill on a FS bike with the seat too low, since you have to compress so much. So I keep the saddle pretty high (am thinking about a Joplin tho) and try not to have the risers rotated too far back. A 29er also helps here as it is easy to keep the front planted without compressing too far.


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

I am 26 and had l4-l5 microdiscetomy almost two years ago ..
I was an idiot and thought I could power through the initial injury I got snowboarding ,, a friend of mine worked at a chiropractors office .. and that dushbag I think f-ed me up worse ,, I eventually couldnt stand or walk without excruciating leg pain so I dedicated 8 months to rehab, at the time my rehab consisted of about an hour of core and an hour of treading water every day. 
I had three cortisone epidurals, only the first two really helped (note there are hundreds of types of cortisone and your doctor is responsible for putting together the right "cocktail" for you)
I go the surgery after about 10 months of serious pain, which came after about 18 months of minor pain,, and the surgery worked well, note that 12 weeks of no heavy lifting or twisting was my doctors orders, not 6 ,, there is stilll soreness, constant light numbness and occassional light nerve pain, but I have been able to get good range of motion and strength through continuing to do 30 to 60 mins of core specific excercises about 5 days a weeks ..
I had some problems a few months out after surgery, when I would ride my hardtail over gnarly terrain I would get back spasms.. but I bought a 5'' full squish for those rocky and heavily rutted trails and I havent had problems since =)

If anyone wants to talk about cortisone or microdiscetomy pm me =)


----------



## cottonball (Sep 5, 2004)

*When to try a ride.*

It's been 3 and 1/2 months since my herniated disc really hurt me. Back to work for a month. Very little pain since a shot 7 weeks ago. Doing core exercises every day. I've only ridden my bike up and down the driveway. I know that disc problems are different for different people. Just wanted to know when others have tried to ride, I don't want to do to much to soon. thanks


----------



## commiebomb (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow I wish the epidural shots helped me. I was in a car accident in 2002 and suffer from a herniated L5-S1 and degenerative disc in my L4. I have had over 20 epidural shots in the last 7 years and have been on EVERY painkiller out there with no success. In the meantime I have been riding a 21" Frame with 26" tires (i'm 6'2" about 210) and I have found that being able to keep my back a bit straighter has made it much more comfortable...along with a nice gel saddle. Now I get to go have disc replacement surgery on my back so I will be laid up for a few months so no riding for a while


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

I started riding as soon as I was off painkillers. I don't like to ride on painkillers as you can't tell what's going on with your body. I found that, off painkillers, riding was excellent therapy for my back. Even now I generally feel looser after a ride than I did before.

Basically, listen to your body.


----------



## sponger (May 14, 2006)

Sit-ups are bad like others have said, but I’ve found crunches to be OK. I know crunches aren’t the greatest abdominal strengthener, but I like to do a few sets before a session just to tighten up those muscles.

When I herniated my L5, the doc said it was one of the worst he’d ever seen, and that he sees several new cases each day. So, I was freaked out in addition to being in pain.

He was constantly warning me to be on the look-out for signs of nerve damage, as I was a prime candidate for that problem. The spine surgeons wanted to do a fusion, or a discectomy at the very least, but I kept reading success stories about people recovering eventually without surgery. More importantly, I read way too many stories about surgery making things worse.

The doc said it would take about 2 years to recover. That’s actually about how long it took. He also advised being careful about cycling because it puts so much pressure on the lower back. So, I’m sort of debating whether or not to heed his advice. 

In this forum, I’ve read a lot of stories about people recovering from a herniated disc and eventually successfully getting back into mtn biking. So, I know it’s possible. But, seriously, I do not even want to go through all that trauma again. 

Of course, once a disc pops, it never truly fully recovers. And I still experience discomfort in that region. I also have a slight “waddle” in my walk, which I guess is sort of a permanent reminder of the injury.


----------



## rrivas11 (Nov 20, 2007)

Ruptured the same disc about 15 years ago. I had surgery to reduce the size of the disc, and it has been good as long as I exercise regularly. The riding position is very comfortable to me, and seems to strengthen the area. Still have to watch lifting things....


----------



## Engberg (Jan 17, 2008)

mlepito said:


> Secondly, unless the PT is doing traction, you may not get the good result you are looking for. Traction for disc herniations does wonders, and a dynamic traction, like Flexion/Distraction or decompression is best. This type takes into account that the traction may cause muscle spasm, and adjusts accordingly.
> 
> The last thing I have to add is about your riding. Riding your mtb may not be causing you pain now. However, lord help you if you crash. So I would take ebaker's advice and take some time off. Until the muscles are no longer gaurding the area, and the disc materal is healed enough to take a mild fall. Then you can ride and avoid the large jumps. Make sure the doc knows what kind of riding you are talking about. He might think you're just doing a gravel trail.


Traction does nothing for your back pain, please search pubmed.com for the latest clinical trials... In my opinion the thing causing ypur pain right now is your bike-riding. You're positioning your back in flexion which puts even more pressure on the weak already herniated discs, not a good idea...

A herniated disc takes time, and demand an effort from you i the training department, a lot of core work and graded exposure to physical activity. Please don't rush things, this desreases your chances of a good outcome!


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

mlepito said:


> ....................... reflexive muscle spasm.................


Valium prevents the feedback loop caused by this during sleep.


----------



## iSlowpoke (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm going through this now, but on the right side. Herniated L5 and L4. I don't get pain either when I ride, but decided not to ride and just concentrate on gettine healthier. I love to ride, but I have only 1 back...


----------



## iSlowpoke (Feb 24, 2009)

I snuck out for a 20 mile ride today. Felt pretty good. No pain while riding. I actually felt better after riding too!


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

Same here. I feel some discomfort during riding but changing positions often keeps that to a minimum, and I'm usually almost pain free for 2 days after. I wish there was an explanation for this.


----------



## sponger (May 14, 2006)

The endorphins released from exercise have a tendency to act as an analgesic. Barring sudden, major injury, you won't know until tomorrow if your back is ready for cycling again.


----------



## iSlowpoke (Feb 24, 2009)

Maybe true. I did have a pretty big grin on my face!


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

sponger said:


> The endorphins released from exercise have a tendency to act as an analgesic...


This is likely it. I wish I had the time to ride more often to keep them coming


----------



## BenR (Mar 31, 2007)

Well I had surgery in 2000 and have been great until this summer...not sure how it happened, but I pretty much lost all the strength in my left leg...could hardly walk...and would fall if not careful as the leg would give out. I did not have the normal pain as I had scare tissue from surgery 9 years ago...I did the epidural and PT, also have been doing pilates. If you work with the right pilates person, the results are something else. I work with a girl who had similar issues before she started teaching. I work very hard to get better and am getting stronger each day...

You really need to fix what caused the issue to begin with or you will really never get rid of it. There is nothing worse and it can really make you handicap. I have been riding as of late and was able to ride up to the second bench at waterton this weekend. I have no doubt I will be snowboarding in no time. I highly recommend doing pilates, it has really helped more than anything else in my endeavor...Ben


----------



## SDak Rider (Jun 7, 2009)

I am currently rehabbing from a herniated and torn disk that happened on August 4th. I lost almost all use of my motor skills in my right leg and at a point was basically dragging it and didnt realize it. I did the 1st Epidural and it got me back to about 75 to 80 %. Did some PT and was not getting better so did a second Epidural which has had no effect what so ever. I am still in PT 2-3 times per week to strengthen my core but the tingling and pain is not getting better. I see the doc again in 1 week and we will go from there. I am trying to avoid surgery if possible and am able to many things with some pain, even went biking with my kids tonight for the first time since this happened something i miss very much and I feel no worse or better than before. Looks like I will have all winter to decide which bike I will get moving forward.


----------



## thor34 (Jun 23, 2009)

*same issues*

WOW! I never realized how many people had the same issues as me. For yrs I've had back issues. The dr and physical therapist say its from yrs of abuse. I played high school and collegiate football, wrestled, have rode dirt bikes and mtn bike all my life.

1 yr ago I was having some serious issues with my lower back. I started seeing this physical therapist who put me on wicked ab and back routine. I was good for a 3 months then wam! I started getting an electric tingling going down my leg into my ankle. Sitting just killed me! Since then Ive seen to surgeons and have cancelled a surgery. Im trying my best not to have it. An MRI showed a herniation in l4-l5, and l5-s1. Sounds like so many encounter this problem!

Im now getting to the point where I can manage the pain but really miss being active. Im like others and want to try and ride again.
Im contemplanting buying a good FS frame and robbing all my goodies off my hardtail.

I never would have thought this would have been such a pain in the fanny! Literally!!!

Good luck to all


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

Well, I screwed up my back a little over a month ago. Stayed off the bike for around 3 weeks but decided to ride today and I think it screwed it up more when I had to pull the bike up over a log really fast. Snapped it up and it was game over 8 miles in. Thought I wouldn't make it back but kept riding (easy trail) and after 4 miles it felt much better and I made the other 4 back even faster. 

I don't have any tingling pain in the legs, just some pain when moving/bending. Sometimes it feels like it goes a little below my waist but not always. Left side hurts right now but sometimes it feels like the other side of the lower back is hurting. Went to the doc a couple of weeks back but that didn't help. I guess I need to get an MRI to check if it's a herniated disk. Figured it'll fix itself as always but as time goes on I don't think it's going to. Crap...


----------



## Doctorsti (May 25, 2008)

I wish I could see everyone on this thread in my clinic. I feel a lot of you could really benefit from a good mechanical evaluation. I'd say any of you that entered physical therapy and did nothing but work on your core strength or stretch out your hamstrings are being cheated. Any of you that got traction, TENS, massage, or God forbid, ultrasound have been robbed completely. I have my doctorate in PT and have been treating spines primarily for 6 years. The one thing that changed my practice the most in that time was mechanical diagnosis and treatment per Robin McKenzie. Sounds like a few posters in this thread report some other authors that get it and advocate flexion avoidance during and exacerbation. I tend to practice as much evidence based medicine as I can and for the most part if a spine exacerbation is a few days old manipulation high velocity thrust may be effective given other testing allows, but after that mechanical diagnosis must occur, then finally once you are feeling good recovery of motion and core stabilization/strengthening focusing on the use of the transversus abdominis is pretty much the only way to fly! More often then not I can have disc injury patients flexing to their hearts content but only after appropriate treatment has completed.
Now for my totally inappropriate E-PT recommendation: Do Cobra like exercises (think yoga), ride it like you stole it, do more cobra like exercises. This will make a majority of your backs much happier. disclaimer: this was not directed at anyone and I take no responsibility for you not going to a qualified physical therapist or phsysician for proper evaluation and diagnosis.


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

Doctorsti said:


> Sounds like a few posters in this thread report some other authors that get it and advocate flexion avoidance during and exacerbation. I tend to practice as much evidence based medicine as I can and for the most part if a spine exacerbation is a few days old manipulation high velocity thrust may be effective given other testing allows, but after that mechanical diagnosis must occur...


Could you explain this further. I gather by "exacerbation" you mean trauma/soreness etc, but what does "if a spine exacerbation is a few days old manipulation high velocity thrust may be effective given other testing allows". Sounds like something that would come out of mad-libs.


----------



## iSlowpoke (Feb 24, 2009)

Have any of you guys actually told your doc that you've been riding? What did they say?


----------



## Doctorsti (May 25, 2008)

ebarker9 said:


> Could you explain this further. I gather by "exacerbation" you mean trauma/soreness etc, but what does "if a spine exacerbation is a few days old manipulation high velocity thrust may be effective given other testing allows". Sounds like something that would come out of mad-libs.


Well an exacerbation is any rapid or sudden onset of low back pain that can be caused by something or insidious (no obvious direct cause).
The clinical prediction rule that has been set out for high velocity thrust techniques is as follows. A patient will be more likely to benefit from the technique the more of the 5 criteria are met.
They are: 
1. Duration of current exacerbation is less then 16 days
2. No symptoms distal to the knee
3. FABQ work subscale score less then 19 points
4. More then one hypomobile segment in the lumbar spine
5. Hip internal rotation range of motion	of at least one hip greater then 35 degrees.

I'm sure you are glad you asked. Mad-libs, huh. They were fun.


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

Doctorsti said:


> Well an exacerbation is any rapid or sudden onset of low back pain that can be caused by something or insidious (no obvious direct cause).
> The clinical prediction rule that has been set out for high velocity thrust techniques is as follows. A patient will be more likely to benefit from the technique the more of the 5 criteria are met.
> They are:
> 1. Duration of current exacerbation is less then 16 days
> ...


Ok, so what exactly are "high velocity thrust techniques"? (Last question, I promise)


----------



## Ricisan (Aug 30, 2006)

*Inversion!*

I just did my OTH when I locked my brakes to avoid a child that jumped in front of me.
I have done inversion since I was a Roofer! I also have problems w/L5 / S1 and have found a routine that works for me. 
Big 5 has the Inversion machines on sale for a little over $100. 
It will change your life.

R


----------



## Engberg (Jan 17, 2008)

high velocity thrust techniques is a manipulation technique often used by PT's. It's gentle on the joints because you use low force and small movements, but high velocity...

-Jeppe, PT.


----------



## dueruote (Oct 18, 2007)

C5,C6 and C6 due to dirt bike riding was my diagnose.My doctor suggested to devote myself to ping pong instead. This was back in 2006.In 08', I started riding MTBs for testing purposes,basically to see if I was recovered.I am thankful to a regular use of my inversion table associated with proper stretching daily.


----------



## thor34 (Jun 23, 2009)

I just bought a inversion table...hope it does some good. I've got myself on a good core routine. Within the past 2 wks Ive noticed a great improvement in my herniated discs. For now Im glad I canceled the surgery! Im doing my best to get up every morning and walk, stretch and go through my routine. I have noticed an improvement!
I think the hardest thing is not over doing it. I got the itch to ride both mtn bike and dirt bike. Its not really worth going back to how I was feeling though. I probably wait a little longer.


----------

